# Check out my YouTube channel for reel mowing.



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Please take a look at my channel for Bermuda reel mowing. I'm trying to educate folks and build my subscribers. 
Thanks
Justin

https://youtu.be/D1-1_MzicEE


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not one to subscribe to anything (because I try not to login anytime I dont have to) but I have watched your vids and they are inspiring. I do think you will get more subscribers if you do more 'how to' vids. Perhaps on mower maintenance, decisions you have to make on lawn care (pest, fungus, trouble spots, etc) Just my .02 on ways to grow the subscribers.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great. You might want to update this in your Warm Season thread for more visibility.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Which JD mower is that?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

180c


----------

